# Moody Photographs....



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

I wanted something ominous and foreboding...














.:cloud: .


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Brent said:


> I wanted something ominous and foreboding...
> 
> .:cloud: .


That pretty much says what you wish. Run.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Pretty cool. Where and when was this? I think if I were in that little boat I would be heading a different direction.


----------



## mdmerlin (Oct 10, 2006)

Never thought about packing a change of underwear...until now! Awsome pic!!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

It looks to me like both men are looking at that thing. If that is the jetties, I wonder where the boat cut is in relation to the water spout. I would find that a stressful situation at the least! 
Mike


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

The picture was taken this morning from Terramar Beach looking across West Bay toward Chocolate Bay. There were a lot of RPM's being displayed on the tach's across the water during that time from what we could see, and we speculated a lot of "chocolate underwear" as well. The guys in the boat in the picture were only about two minutes from safe refuge when they stopped to look, so they were home free for all practical purposes. The funnel stayed down for several minutes. It was something to see......


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Dec 14, 2007)

WOW!!!

You need to submit that to a magazine,,,for sure! I'm sure it will be published!
You need to copyright that one!


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Capt Rick Hiott said:


> WOW!!!
> 
> You need to submit that to a magazine,,,for sure! I'm sure it will be published!
> You need to copyright that one!


Taking the picture is copywrite in itself. Just easier to prove in court if you register and mark it as copywrited.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

What those before me have said... the boat gives a great sense of scale. My caption for this is (guy in front to guy in back) "Hey, there's some nervous mullet off to the left".

This is a GREAT image.


----------



## jasonp (Jun 27, 2007)

*Agreed...*



Capt Rick Hiott said:


> WOW!!!
> 
> You need to submit that to a magazine,,,for sure! I'm sure it will be published!
> You need to copyright that one!


Bret, You really need this copyrighted. Copy this one and repost before some other photog claims this for his own. This picture will be floating around the net before you know it. As soon as you get it copied, reply and I'll take it off my website (for hosting). Thats a once in a life-time photo. It would really suck if someone else made some money off of it besides you. I apologize if you didn't want any editing.








Jason


----------



## Foxtrot704 (Jan 25, 2008)

"Hey, there's some nervous mullet off to the left".

LMAO!!!

Great pic by the way!


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

A shot of a lifetime, regardless of what you do with it. Well done, rich


----------



## FishinGrl (May 2, 2008)

wow been there before, probably one of the scariest situations ive been in..lol awesome picture!


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

Capt. Rick...I am taking advantage of your generosity, and I want to thank you very much for taking the time to do that for me. I appreciate it....


----------

